# [glibc] proceso ld-linux.so.2 acapara recursos (abierto)

## pcmaster

Hola,

En algunas ocasiones me ocurre que un proceso (o varios) ld-linux.so.2 está utilizando un alto porcentaje de CPU y memoria. La mayoría de las veces basta matar el proceso para que todo vuelva a la normalidad, pero alguna vez se ralentiza tanto que incluso he de matar las Xorg para poder seguir.

Un equery me muestra que ld-linux.so.2 pertenece a la glibc:

```
localhost ~ # equery b ld-linux.so.2

[ Searching for file(s) ld-linux.so.2 in *... ]

sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 (/lib32/ld-linux.so.2 -> ld-2.6.1.so)

sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 (/lib64/ld-linux.so.2 -> ../lib32/ld-linux.so.2)

localhost ~ #
```

La versión de glibc instalada es la 2.6.1, y revdep-rebuild dice que todo está en orden:

```
localhost ~ # emerge -pv glibc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1  USE="(multilib) nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

localhost ~ # revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]                 

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 

localhost ~ #
```

¿Alguna idea de qué causa el problema?

----------

## esteban_conde

Intenta ver el problema con ldconfig -v

man ldconfig podria darte alguna idea de que el lo que hace ld-linux-so

Aparece al final de emerger alguna cosa para crear los links de las librerias y demas, pudiera ser que tengas algun link suelto y por eso aparece fuera de contexto.

----------

## i92guboj

ld-linux.so es el cargador de binarios de linux, todos los programas lo usan.

Normalmente no es invocado de forma explícita, pero algunos programas lo hacen. El causante del problema es el programa que está usando ld-linux para invocarse a si mismo por alguna razón. Si no recuerdo mal, acrobat reader hacía esto y tiene problemas como los que describes. En top y ps aparece ld-linux porque es el primer binario en la línea de comandos. ld-linux.so nunca se ejecuta por si solo, el problema está en el programa que está siendo cargado, que no tiene nada que ver con glibc.

Creo recordar un post similar hace un par de meses en este mismo foro, pero no logro encontrarlo.

----------

## ekz

El problema que menciona i92 era causado por acrobat reader, si es tu caso, cambia de lector de PDFs  :Wink: 

Saludos

*EDIT: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-715028-highlight-acroread.html

----------

## ColdWind

Si el problema es de acroread, es posible solucionarlo con:

```

# ln -s /lib/ld-linux.so.2 /lib/ld-lsb.so.3

```

Bug #214302

----------

## pcmaster

Gracias, lo he hecho a ver el resultado.

----------

## pcmaster

Resultado de 

# ln -s /lib/ld-linux.so.2 /lib/ld-lsb.so.3 

Ahora ya no se quedan uno o varios procesos ld-linux.so.2 consumiendo el 100% de CPU de ambos núcleos. Ahora se quedan uno o más procesos acroread consumiendo el 100% de CPU de un sólo núcleo. Parece un chiste, pero no lo es.

Bueno, al menos al quedar libre un núcleo el sistema no se ralentiza hasta el punto de casi no poder usarlo, pero la cosa tiene miga...

----------

## Txema

Y digo yo, ¿porque no desinstalas esa basura y usas kpdf o algún otro visor de PDFs?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo soy "powered by xpdf", por ejemplo. Que tiene acrobat reader que lo hace tan indispensable? En lo poco que lo he usado, siempre pude ver archivos PDF con xpdf sin inconvenientes...

Salud!

----------

## pcmaster

Había probado otro hace tiempo (xpdf, creo) y no me convenció. Probaré kpdf.

----------

## Cereza

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Había probado otro hace tiempo (xpdf, creo) y no me convenció. Probaré kpdf.

 

Por si te interesa, en KDE4 kpdf desaparece y el visor de PDF es Okular (y no solo de pdf). Yo lo estoy usando ahora (4.1.85), y muy contenta :) no le he dado un uso muy intensivo, pero de momento no me ha dado ningún problema como sí me lo han dado otras aplicaciones KDE4 que están muy verdes, veanse Konqueror o Ark.

----------

